

Show HN: HomeControl – Control your home with your voice - ben174
https://github.com/ben174/homecontrol

======
ben174
Created this project to assemble a few handy libraries together which control
my Nest thermostat and my Hue lights throughout the house. Wanted it all to be
controlled via voice, so I used google's voice recognition API to parse my
speech and parse it out.

It's one of my first open source projects, so please be gentle :)

